# CVA?



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*

anyone got a CVA muzzleloader got a new one this year im wondering if anyone can say good bad anyting else i also intend on shooting 295gr powerbelts good choise or not
:sniper: *


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Should be fine since gun and ammo are by the same company. CVA has always made a fine product and stood behind them fully. Match the powder charge to the gun and bullet for the best accuracy and have fun and good luck.


----------

